# Bling innit



## Mohain (Mar 21, 2007)

This was made by my wife and shot by me. I've added a touch of PS lens-flare. I think the cheesiness of it works given the subject matter. The piece is actually quite large and heavy which this picture doesn't really convey.


----------



## tahmail (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice piece and an interesting display - the flare detracts from it imo.  Interested to see what others think.


----------



## tahmail (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh...and crop it.


----------



## cherrymoose (Mar 22, 2007)

This caught my interest--- at first I thought it was on a gorilla's stomach, or maybe hanging off of a dog because of the unique color and texture of your background. 
I think that works well here, though. The flare is a bit awkward, but otherwise I think it's a good go for product photography. :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 22, 2007)

At first, also I thought this was put on a dog or so, the "cloth" you used is quite "fur-like"! Nice.
Not sure about the PS flare, but now at last I see what a PS flare would look like. (After I took all those "flaring raindrop"-pics the other day with genuine flares or sunbursts or whatever you might call them). But if you say that the cheesiness of the artificial flare matches the subject given then who am I to contradict  ?!?!?!


----------



## Mohain (Mar 22, 2007)

Haha yes, I've had the dog comment a few times now 

To late to reshoot as it's going to the person who commissioned it tonight!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 22, 2007)

I like it, I just wish the chain wan't OOF at the top.


----------



## Mohain (Mar 22, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I like it, I just wish the chain wan't OOF at the top.


 
Thanks Mike. Perhaps a crop will work. The chain bothers me too now


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Mar 22, 2007)

I'd really like to see a crop where, like mike said, the OOF part of the chain was removed, and set the image to monotone and layer mask it to remove the color from your "fur".  About three quarters up the "fur" has a brown hue to it and to me, is distracting since I want to see black and silver only.  Dont turn the whole thing black and white though, it will take away from the reflection in the silver IMO.


----------



## Mohain (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback xfloggingkylex, I'll deffo give it a whirl this w/e


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 23, 2007)

i thought it looked more like a horse or a cow... lol, but i like the flare in it, i think it DOES add to the subject matter. cool picture


----------



## craig (Mar 24, 2007)

The hot spot is really tough on my eyes. I love the background. I think heavy diffusion and or lots of foamcore is the way to go. I also love your wife's work. Do she have a website or something?

LUV AND BASS


----------

